

Backlift beta now open, featuring auth, validation and auto refresh - colevscode
https://www.backlift.com/index.html

======
chefsurfing
Backlift seems like a great tool thank you for taking this step! I was setup
in 5 minutes. The writing on the setup docs is straightforward so I think I
could pass your link on to "less techy" friends and they would be able to be
up and running quickly. The general docs are also well written. I am curious
and have two questions: 1. Is the data stored in CouchDB, Mongo or other? and
2. The docs mention "eventually... deploying production websites used by
millions." Please can you tell us the eventual date? Also I would like local
development but I think I can guess that you guys will not prioritize this as
your target users might not make it through the conversion funnel of getting
the software setup on their own computers. All-in-all, bravo, I think you are
on to something great here.

~~~
colevscode
Thanks! The database is mongo. We can't put a date on production yet. Local
development is a feature we've thought about a lot. Our servers rely on
several third party tools, and ensuring those are available locally would
amount to building a package management system, or having a lot of
dependencies. We think part of the value proposition of backlift is its
minimal installation, and both of those strategies add complexity. We have,
however, tried to make backlift work with external build tools. So in theory
you could use backlift with something like brunch.io.

------
iambot
After reading this post, and trying backlift out, which by the way looks Very
promising and easy to use (to boot)!

I came across the following bug: <https://github.com/backlift/docs/issues/1>

Cant wait for it to be resolved so I can give backlift a good go.

------
tominated
I got a beta invite about a week ago, but after reading how they only want you
to use JST templates and such I avoided it. Is this actually the case or is
that just the standard template (and documentation) recommendation?

~~~
colevscode
Cole from backlift here. It's a temporary limitation. We just haven't
integrated other template libraries yet. If you shoot us an email at support
at backlift.com with the template library you use, we'll prioritize it.

------
jongold
Had a quick run through over lunch - looks _really_ promising :)

Going to use it to rapid prototype an app this week - just one thing, any
prospect of coffeescript in the pipeline?

------
cfontes
nice stuff I will try it, but how is it going to work in The future? there is
no information about this anywhere... maybe it's free for first adopters :) ?

~~~
cfontes
no answer whatsoever, not even a "it will be charged but we don't know how
much yet" How can I start to develop something real there without knowing that
?

~~~
colevscode
Sorry. You've got it. We arent sure yet. It depends a on what kind of people
get most excited about backlift. Will our users be mostly designers? People
just learning how to code? Will people want to deploy production websites with
backlift or use it primarily for rapid prototyping? I think different answers
may point to very different pricing models.

------
filipmares
awesome stuff. will try it out over the weekend. would be nice to have some
sort of backend storage a la StackMob.

~~~
sgrove
Doesn't Backlift have that?

""" Give the database dude a break. Backlift offers a full back-end-as-a-
service including:

Data persistence and validation that works with backbone's sync mechanism """

Looks pretty awesome, I'm thinking of playing around with it this weekend as
well.

------
tkahn6
I'm not sure how deep down the rabbit hole you want to go in terms of
explaining to your users how to get a dev environment set up, but:

on OS X you need to run `brew install libyaml` before you install backlift via
easy_install

Also the correct flag for easy_install is --upgrade, not --update.

~~~
colevscode
Libyaml is not a requirement, the installer will fallback to a pure python
yaml library if libyaml isn't available. It does report a rather confusing
error, however, before completing the install. If this wasn't the case for you
please shoot me an email at support at backlift.com so I can investigate.
Thanks for catching the upgrade/update error.

